# to burn one's hand



## Encolpius

Sziasztok, egy cseh szöveg (nevezzük használati utásításnak) magyar fordítását nézegettem, és rábukkantam a "megsütötte a kezét" fordításra. Én úgy mondanám, hogy megégette a kezét. Hogy van helyesen?


----------



## Zsanna

_Megsütötte_ a beiglit, de _megégette_ a kezét.
Persze olyat mondunk, hogy valami "sütős", amikor forró, ezért lehet, hogy a fordító megtévedt a fordításkor. (Ajjaj!)


----------



## Encolpius

Én is ugyanezt gondoltam, amikor olvastam... valami "sütős" kifejezést sem ismerem...


----------



## Zsanna

Lehet, hogy csak a mi családunkban vagy errefelé használatos akkor?
A MÉK-ben nem találtam meg, de a _süt_ igeként szerepelhet úgy is, hogy pl. "süti a talpát a (forró) homok", tehát valószínűleg innen jön a _sütős_ melléknévi alak, amit említettem.


----------



## Encolpius

Mi nem használjuk.


----------



## Zsanna

Nem kötelező.


----------



## Encolpius

Persze, azért vagyunk itt, hogy másoktól tanuljunk...


----------



## francisgranada

A _sütős_ melléknevet mi sem használjuk (tudtommal), de _megsütötte a kezét_ neken nem hangzik teljesen szokatlanul - gondolom van, aki így is mondja mifelénk.


----------



## Zsanna

Van egy olyan érzésem, hogy a _sütős _nem normál, köznapi kifejezés teljesen, hanem inkább családi körben használatos, főleg gyerekekhez szólva.


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> Van egy olyan érzésem, hogy a _sütős _nem normál, köznapi kifejezés teljesen, hanem inkább családi körben használatos, főleg gyerekekhez szólva.


Igen, ez jó megközelítés. Szerintem a _sütős _teljesen "legálisan" képzett szó, nem feltétlenül gyerekekhez szólva (habár lehet, hogy ez a jellemző). Egy hasonló példa (most találtam ki ): _sétálós bácsi_ (= nem olyan bácsi, aki éppen sétál, hanem olyan bácsi, aki sétálni szokott vagy akire jellemző a sétálás).

Ezeknek a szavaknak nincs egyértelműen meghatározható vagy általánosan elfogadott jelentésük, de adott kontextusban mégis jól érthetőek egy magyar anyanyelvű számára.  Úgy tűnik, hogy valahol a spontán ("ad hoc") szóképzés és a  már létező/elfogadott szavak határán vannak ...


----------



## Zsanna

A magyar nyelv ebben szerintem nagyokat tud alkotni, ez kétségtelen. (És ez jó hír a nyelvünket tanulóknak!)


----------

